# BBQ and Dutch Oven Chefs...



## SandbarMFG (Jun 23, 2010)

*Do you use charcoal on the river? Grilling steaks? Dutch oven desserts?*

*The best way to light charcoal briquettes is with a charcoal starting chimney. The Best charcoal chimney available is the **Flatfire folding charcoal lighting chimney.*

*Why is it the best? *
*It's 100% rust-proof because we use type 304 stainless steel. Perfect for the river!*
*Holds up to 8 pounds of charcoal. 430 cubic inches, one of the biggest on the market. *
*Folds flat for EASY storage and travel, only 12” x 14.5” x 1.5”*

*For a limited time, send us proof of purchase (or a picture of you using the FlatFire charcoal starter) and we'll send you a free carry bag for your FlatFire.*
*Made with heavy pack cloth, 1” webbing handles, and heavy duty zipper. Check website for mailing address.*

*Thanks,*
*Sandbar manufacturing*


----------

